# Strap Changing Newbie



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

So I've just taken delivery of a watch, and the cheapest strap option was silicon.

It's all very well, but there are some elements of it I don't like, so I've talked myself into a Toshi.

However, as I've never done this sort of thing before....

1. How easy is it to change a strap? Or am I better off taking it to a professional?

and while not technically related to strap changing.....it is relevant to the sizing of said strap....

I've measured the one supplied from end-to-end, and get 125/75. The Toshi sizing chart, based on wrist size, suggests 135/80. I read and re-read the explaination of thickness differences affecting length, but I'm a bit tentative to place an order without knowing it will fit okay.

I know there are many members who have experience of Toshi straps, so comments on sizing would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Firstly, changing a strap or bracelet is quite simple, heres a youtube clip...





.

The tools you can buy from RLT WATCHES :rltb: who's customer service is great.

Toshi straps are superb and you won't be dissapointed with your purchase, because the straps are thicker than the average strap they need to be longer, if you email Richard he will help you with making sure the strap's to your satisfaction, sized correctly and give you any help in choosing the colour of the leather & thread and even which buckle you prefer.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Javaman365 said:


> So I've just taken delivery of a watch, and the cheapest strap option was silicon.
> 
> It's all very well, but there are some elements of it I don't like, so I've talked myself into a Toshi.
> 
> ...


If your happy with the length of your existing one I suggest you keep to those measurements....

Whats the watch? Some suit a Toshi strap, some might not....


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

jasonm said:


> If your happy with the length of your existing one I suggest you keep to those measurements....
> 
> Whats the watch? Some suit a Toshi strap, some might not....


Actually, I wouldn't mind a bit more 'tail;, and as Toshi's wear a little shorter.......

Now to the $64 million dollar question.....what's the piece?

Traser Classic Auto.

I'm thinking black, square cut tail, with either red or white box stitching to pick up the dial.......


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Javaman365 said:


> Traser Classic Auto.
> 
> I'm thinking black, square cut tail, with either red or white box stitching to pick up the dial.......


Well, the red stitching would pick out the seconds hand (and that always looks good). You could also go for natural or olive stitching and both would look nice. Whatever you go for, a Toshi will definitely suit the Traser Classic as it's a chunky piece, and Toshi straps are amongst the finest to grace the planet (yes, I am a happy customer - on many occasions).


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Thinking of a black Toshi with natural stitching for the newly arrived RLT24T Thanks JOT


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

avidfan said:


> The tools you can buy from RLT WATCHES :rltb: who's customer service is great.


You can find cheaper tools, but you're wasting your money. I did waste my money on the bay on some cheap "watch tools" in the end I went to RLT and got:

1. Bergeon Spring Bar Tool - Standard Â£14

2. Bergeon Spring Bar Tool - Spare Fine fork piece Â£1.95

and a couple of quid for postage and now I can change watch straps till my heart's content.

P


----------

